# Crocodilian set ups



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Friends,

I know that some of You have at home Crocodiles, Alligators and Caimans&#8230;

I would like You to show their setups if possible!!

Thank You

Best regards

Jorge Remígio


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I've got an american alligator (alligator mississippiensis), my brother had it for a few months or so and decided he didn't want to care for it so I added him to my collection









Here's a few pictures of him... there was a time lapse between some of the pictures so yeah. The setup he is in now is gunna be changed around a little bit more in the future. I have a feeding video of him somewhere too, so I'll share that soon or make a better one.

Anyways, questions welcome. Enjoy


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOWWWWWW!

You are really lucky!!! It is GREAT!!!!!!!

But isn't he gonna get HUGEEEEE?? (i know that Alligators usually have much better temperament then crocodiles and caimans...but we are talking about a HUGE monster ehehehehe).

Congratulations again!!!!

take good care of that Monster!!

Thank You
















Regards

Jorge Remígio


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet gater man


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

i personally enjoy things that wont grow up to eat me or stay in water. But more power to you nice monster


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, appreciated







I like the response so I'll be sure to a put a feeding video up for you guys soon.

Yes, he's going to get huge. My plans are to put him in an old chicken pin of ours that we used to have, dig a rather large pool for him in it and heat it up like a pond, and give him plenty of ground room with some elaborate lighting. These plans will only go through if I'm able to keep him tamed, and if not I have a spot at an alligator farm for him that my friend's father runs.


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

How fast do they grow?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

huntx7 said:


> if I'm able to keep him tamed.


LOTS of handleing but try to make sure he does not associate you with food. Have someone else feed him or wear a mask.

Cheers you lucky dude!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont thin its possible to keep a crocodilian tamed. They all have the instinct to kill built into them so at some point they will become aggresive


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/a...74&d=1140475787

my guys


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet, how big do alligators get?


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

7-19 foot.... 7-10 avg


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Wish you could get some that stayed that size forever...


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

train him to a feeding call that way he does not associate you or certain times with feeding. this means that you can clean his enclosure when ever you want with out him thinking it means food.


----------

